# Smoker went out over night



## chris1164 (Sep 11, 2015)

Need help! I'm cooking an 11 pound pork shoulder and my smoker went out over night. It was at 225 about 3:30 am and four hours later at 7:30 am the fire was totally out and the internal temp of the meat was 100. I restarted the fire and put the meat back on but I'm wondering if it will be safe to eat. I don't know how long the fire was out and I don't know how hot the meat got before it went out. I'm guessing it never reached 140 but I can't be sure.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## bear55 (Sep 11, 2015)

Following the 4 hour rule, I'm afraid that butt will have to go into the trash. There are simply too many unknowns to take a chance.


----------



## bmaddox (Sep 11, 2015)

If you follow the USDA guidelines than it was in the "danger zone" for too long and should not be eaten.


----------



## hardcookin (Sep 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your misfortune! What kind of smoker was you using?


----------



## demosthenes9 (Sep 13, 2015)

I'd finish cooking it and would eat it with no reservations.

Butt went on the smoker and was in a 225 degree chamber for some time.  That takes care of surface bacteria.  Butt is an intact piece of meat, so 40/140 in 4 rule really doesn't apply the same way.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 18, 2015)

Demosthenes9 said:


> I'd finish cooking it and would eat it with no reservations.
> 
> Butt went on the smoker and was in a 225 degree chamber for some time.  That takes care of surface bacteria.  Butt is an intact piece of meat, so 40/140 in 4 rule really doesn't apply the same way.


Late to the party but...Baring the meat being Injected, Boned, Rolled and Tied or had a bunch of garlic Punched into the surface, The above is True. The 4 hour rule only applies to Ground Meat and Non-Intact meat....JJ

Taken from the Safety Forum Intro...

It is important for your Safety, that any Meats that have been Punctured, Injected, Boned Rolled and Tied or Ground be cooked or smoked at a temperature, typically 225*F or greater, that gets the Internal Temperature of the meat from 40*F to 140*F in 4 Hours or less...Frequently called the 40 to 140 in 4 Rule. (This does not include meats containing Cure #1, Cure #2 and Morton's Tender Quick.)


----------

